# Unreal Engine 4 "Elemental" and "Cave" Tech Demos Available for Download! (source: HardOCP)



## MaxAwesome (Apr 26, 2014)

just stumbled across this on the hardocp forums.

I'm still downloading, so I don't know if it's legit or not, but i'm very curious.

Here's a link to the original thread @ hardocp with download link:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1816688

*EDIT*: *It's legit.* Most of you will probably get an error saying there is a dll missing, This is easily fixed by installing  *Visual C++ Redistributable Packages for Visual Studio 2013

EDIT 2: *There seems to be yet another tech demo available, called* "Cave". This one It is actually "playable"! 

(Please don't forget to say Thanks to akatitan!)*

*Faster download links on TPU: *
*http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2368/Unreal_Engine_4_Elemental_Tech_Demo.html*
*http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2369/Unreal_Engine_4_-_Five_Tech_Demos.html*


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 26, 2014)

subd


----------



## MaxAwesome (Apr 26, 2014)

Download is done. I will try to run it and post my results


----------



## ruff0r (Apr 26, 2014)

*clicks his own link* mmhhhh seems to work for me and oh well sorry for trying to help.


----------



## MaxAwesome (Apr 26, 2014)

*My Results*: *i7 2600k @ stock* + *Asus R9 290 4GB @ stock (947mhz*):

I get between *35 and 60 FPS*. This is pretty demanding, and it's not even running @ 1080p.


----------



## MaxAwesome (Apr 26, 2014)

I just checked the CPU usage during the tech demo and it's really low. Doesn't seem like the CPU is the limiting factor  GPU usage is around 100%.


----------



## MaxAwesome (Apr 26, 2014)

So, anyone else running it or what?


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 26, 2014)

I'll wait till it's on a faster more readily available download.


----------



## akatitan (Apr 26, 2014)

i7 920 @3.8ghz r290 @1040mhz
40 to 62 FPS (fixed max fps I think) at default res what ever that is (1600x900 I think)
20 to 40 @ 2560x1440. (I set it to desktop res to True in  Elemental\WindowsNoEditor\Elemental\Saved\Config\WindowsNoEditor\GameUserSettings.ini as I think the SetRes don't seam to work correctly)

RestartLevel to restart level, Exit to Exit.

Stat FPS to show FPS

SetRes 2560x1440 or whatever...

there is also a Cave demo here https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0B5qGbn3OCAd8WXViQkpUa2F6aEU&export=download

get 62 fps in medium @ 2560x1440
get 34 fps in high, @ 2560x1440

this one works the CPU a little.


enjoy


----------



## erocker (Apr 26, 2014)

Can't seem to get it working with Windows 8 yet.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 26, 2014)

cool


----------



## MaxAwesome (Apr 26, 2014)

erocker said:


> Can't seem to get it working with Windows 8 yet.



I ran it with Windows 8.1 64.

What kind of trouble are you having?


----------



## akatitan (Apr 26, 2014)

erocker said:


> Can't seem to get it working with Windows 8 yet.



working ok here on 8.1


----------



## MaxAwesome (Apr 26, 2014)

akatitan said:


> i7 920 @3.8ghz r290 @1040mhz
> 40 to 62 FPS (fixed max fps I think) at default res what ever that is (1600x900 I think)
> 20 to 40 @ 2560x1440. (I set it to desktop res to True in  Elemental\WindowsNoEditor\Elemental\Saved\Config\WindowsNoEditor\GameUserSettings.ini as I think the SetRes don't seam to work correctly)
> 
> ...



Are those console commands?

Where can I enter the console?


----------



## erocker (Apr 26, 2014)

MaxAwesome said:


> I ran it with Windows 8.1 64.
> 
> What kind of trouble are you having?



The Visual Package C++ doesn't want to install. Tried adding the .dll manually. Didn't work.

*I downloaded the wrong package.. It's working.


----------



## MaxAwesome (Apr 26, 2014)

erocker said:


> The Visual Package C++ doesn't want to install. Tried adding the .dll manually. Didn't work.
> 
> *I downloaded the wrong package.. Working on it.



Be sure to try the "Cave" demo as well! I just updated the first post with the link akatitan provided. It's playable and it is huge, with lots to explore!


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 26, 2014)

AMD driver crashed in the middle of the bench... well amd drivers are wonderful indeed... some bsod's on html5 h/w acceleration, now this I wonder what are peps doing at WHQL anyway except heavy smoking?


----------



## MaxAwesome (Apr 26, 2014)

Ferrum Master said:


> AMD driver crashed in the middle of the bench... well amd drivers are wonderful indeed... some bsod's on html5 h/w acceleration, now this I wonder what are peps doing at WHQL anyway except heavy smoking?



I'm using the latest 14.4 WHQL and I have *ZERO* problems on my R9 290!


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 26, 2014)

MaxAwesome said:


> I'm using the latest 14.4 WHQL and I have *ZERO* problems on my R9 290!



I used the same rubbish on my 7970, all 14th cats are unstable... I am not the only one btw...


----------



## MaxAwesome (Apr 26, 2014)

Ferrum Master said:


> I used the same rubbish on my 7970, all 14th cats are unstable... I am not the only one btw...



That's tough :/ Can you try to roll-back to the previous WHQL and maybe try it?


----------



## erocker (Apr 26, 2014)

Ferrum Master said:


> I used the same rubbish on my 7970, all 14th cats are unstable... I am not the only one btw...


So far with my 7970, 14.4's have been perfect... Albeit, it's been a day.


----------



## akatitan (Apr 26, 2014)

MaxAwesome said:


> Are those console commands?
> 
> Where can I enter the console?


¬ key next to "1" key


----------



## R00kie (Apr 26, 2014)

Holy BALLS! I was waiting for this forever!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks alright, all the old videos hid how bad the textures are. Seems like particle effects and geometry detail are the main attraction.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 27, 2014)

so wheres the Arena Game UT 2015 and where is the Continuation to the Storyline (Unreal 3)


----------



## natr0n (Apr 27, 2014)

Demos run well ty.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 27, 2014)

I hope this means the Fortnite launch date will be put out soon.

I haven't heard anything about another Unreal Tournament title.


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 27, 2014)

yeah runs quite fast on my 580GTX too, lowest fps was at end by that ice monster ~ 25fps


Open console ~
type r.SetRes ####x#### (example r.SetRes 1920x1080)

although it ran only at 1600x900 for some reason













to remove chromatic aberration
sg.PostProcessingQuality =  0 (1 is default)


2nd cave used windowed mode, that reso command worked and used 1920 x 10xx






Wish it had a little higher fidelity 

edit: few more now i managed to get full 1080p and internal 1080p


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 27, 2014)

Elemental 
_________________


i7-4770 @4ghz + R9 290X 1000/1250

AVG: 62
MIN: 39

Res 1920x1080


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 27, 2014)

*Elemental*

i7 4770K @ 4.3 Ghz
EVGA GTX 780ti (Stock)

MAX 70 FPS
AVG 62 FPS
Min 58 FPS

Res 1920x1080


----------



## MaxAwesome (Apr 27, 2014)

TheHunter said:


> yeah runs quite fast on my 580GTX too, lowest fps was at end by that ice monster ~ 25fps
> 
> 
> Open console ~
> ...



That's pretty good for a GTX 580! 

How did you manage to get the resolution to 1080p? I can't seem to do it.


----------



## R00kie (Apr 27, 2014)

@MaxAwesome there is a config file in Elemental\WindowsNoEditor\Elemental\Saved\Config\WindowsNoEditor called GameUserSettings.ini, just put your preferred resolution in 
ResolutionSizeX={preffered res}
ResolutionSizeY={preffered res}
LastUserConfirmedResolutionSizeX={preferred res}
LastUserConfirmedResolutionSizeY={preffered res}


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 27, 2014)

MaxAwesome said:


> That's pretty good for a GTX 580!



Yeah, I was surprised too a little 



at 1080p its ~ 30-40ish fps, with some extra commands, in this gameUserSettings.ini




 

 

 

 

 

 




Spoiler



[/Script/Engine.GameUserSettings]
bUseVSync=False
ResolutionSizeX=1920
ResolutionSizeY=1080
LastUserConfirmedResolutionSizeX=1920
LastUserConfirmedResolutionSizeY=1080
WindowPosX=-1
WindowPosY=-1
bUseDesktopResolutionForFullscreen=False
FullscreenMode=1
LastConfirmedFullscreenMode=2
Version=5
bChromaAbCorrectionEnabled=False



r.ScreenPercentage=-1

r.PostProcessAAQuality=4

r.SkeletalMeshLODBias=0
r.ViewDistanceScale=0.8


r.LightFunctionQuality=1
r.ShadowQuality=5
r.Shadow.CSM.MaxCascades=2
r.Shadow.MaxResolution=1024
r.Shadow.RadiusThreshold=0.04
r.Shadow.DistanceScale=0.85
r.Shadow.CSM.TransitionScale=0.8


r.MotionBlurQuality=3
r.AmbientOcclusionLevels=3
r.AmbientOcclusionRadiusScale=1.0
r.DepthOfFieldQuality=2
r.RenderTargetPoolMin=400
r.LensFlareQuality=2
r.SceneColorFringeQuality=1
r.EyeAdaptationQuality=2
r.BloomQuality=5
r.FastBlurThreshold=7
r.UpsampleQuality=3
r.TonemapperQuality=1
r.LightShaftQuality=1


r.Streaming.MipBias=0
r.MaxAnisotropy=8
r.Streaming.PoolSize=1000



r.TranslucencyLightingVolumeDim=48
r.RefractionQuality=2
r.SSR.Quality=2
r.SceneColorFormat=4
r.DetailMode=2
r.TranslucencyVolumeBlur=1
UI.BlurRadius=1.2
r.MaterialQualityLevel=1


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for sharing! The demo runs surprisingly well on a 870M:


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 28, 2014)

Found a pack of demos, there's 7 out there that I know of but couldn't find the one with security cameras and a tree. One is a multiplayer game, not much to look at. Most impressive one to me is "Realistic Rendering" just a room but it looks nice.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 28, 2014)

That has a long way to go before becoming realistic rendering lol


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 28, 2014)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Found a pack of demos, there's 7 out there that I know of but couldn't find the one with security cameras and a tree. One is a multiplayer game, not much to look at. Most impressive one to me is "Realistic Rendering" just a room but it looks nice.



Where can you download those demos from? I have been anxiously waiting to try the " Samaritan demo, which debuted originally on a 3-way SLI GTX580 system.

I find it impressive Epic has been able to optimize the Engine to the point that it can run on a single mobile GPU at 1080p, but have been waiting for games based on this engine for ever


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 28, 2014)

I think Samaritan is a modified UE3 demo. Haven't seen it in the wild.

Not sure if I'm allowed to say where I got the demos. Seems to be some vagueness going on about whether any of these demos are meant for public release.


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 28, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Where can you download those demos from? I have been anxiously waiting to try the " Samaritan demo, which debuted originally on a 3-way SLI GTX580 system.
> 
> I find it impressive Epic has been able to optimize the Engine to the point that it can run on a single mobile GPU at 1080p, but have been waiting for games based on this engine for ever


Back then it ran at 4xmsaa, now only with FXAA.

If they used 4xsmaa it would make that 680GTX scream too imo


----------



## RCoon (Apr 28, 2014)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> That has a long way to go before becoming realistic rendering lol


 
For some reason when engines state the word "realistic", what they actually mean is "we made every surface extremely shiny apart from the fluffy ones".


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 28, 2014)

Updated first post with links to our hosted downloads so you don't have to download from gay sites


----------



## bobby2511 (Apr 28, 2014)

How can i activate the sli? It's dosent works with the nvidia panel.


----------



## Sleepless (Apr 28, 2014)

Using the command r.postProcessAAQuality 0 removes a lot of the blur from the demo's, but also brings a lot of jaggies with it. It seems like the highest setting/default setting is 3.
Edit : Adding a photo of the Temple demo, clickable for the full 3480 x 2160.



Unreal Engine 4 by awfulsquadmate, on Flickr


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 29, 2014)

Its 4, you can check "cleancfg" folder Scalability.ini settings for max settings, but I agree postAA is not so good, same as Chromatic Aberration - also kinda overdone.

[AntiAliasingQuality@3]
r.PostProcessAAQuality=4


here you can remove some blur settings

[PostProcessQuality@3]
r.MotionBlurQuality=4
r.AmbientOcclusionLevels=3
r.AmbientOcclusionRadiusScale=1.0
r.DepthOfFieldQuality=2
r.RenderTargetPoolMin=400
r.LensFlareQuality=2
r.SceneColorFringeQuality=1
r.EyeAdaptationQuality=2
r.BloomQuality=5
r.FastBlurThreshold=7
r.UpsampleQuality=3
r.TonemapperQuality=1
r.LightShaftQuality=1



[EffectsQuality@3]
r.TranslucencyLightingVolumeDim=64
r.RefractionQuality=2
r.SSR.Quality=3
r.SceneColorFormat=4
r.DetailMode=2
r.TranslucencyVolumeBlur=1
UI.BlurRadius=1.2
r.MaterialQualityLevel=1


----------

